# Forget Koran burning; this man shot a Bible. Self-defense!



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 14, 2010)

The man had no choice.  He had to shoot a Bible.  This Bible was armed with a knife.

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2010/sep/09/kcso-homeowner-shoots-burglar/#



> A homeowner shot a knife-wielding burglar who attacked him Wednesday night, authorities said.
> *Jerry Bible*, 62, went through surgery at the University of Tennessee  Medical Center for a gunshot wound to the upper torso. He'll face  burglary charges upon release, a.inline_topic:hover { background-color: rgb(234, 234, 234); }  Knox County Sheriff's Office spokeswoman Martha Dooley said.
> Bible caught the bullet after he lunged at Daniel Kiser outside Kiser's barn at 2907 Shipe Road around 11 p.m., Dooley said.
> Kiser, who told deputies he's suffered repeated break-ins over the  past eight months, went to the barn armed with a Beretta 9mm pistol  after a motion detector went off, Dooley said. He saw a gate open and  fired when Bible came at him, Dooley said.
> Deputies found Bible's knife lying under a machine near the spot where he fell, authorities said.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, he's a real Bible thumper.  And that would make the burglar a holey Bible.


----------



## Carol (Sep 14, 2010)

:lfao: 

Thank you for posting that.   That just made my day.:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 15, 2010)

Who'd thought a Bible would be bad for ya? 

What the heck is the world coming to? 

Kudos to the guy that shot 'im because he could've been in the ER room instead of the Bible.


----------

